# Din, Tarih, İlim, Müzik... > islam >  Kur'an ın tercümesi/meali kur'an değildir diyenlerin korkusu, telaşı.

## halukgta

Kuran ın tercümesinin, Kuran olamayacağına ne yazık ki toplum inandırıldı. Onun içinde genel çoğunluğumuz Allah ın oku emrini, anlamını bilmeden Arapçasından okuyarak yerine getiriyor. Peki, Allah indirdiğim vahyi yani Kuran ı oku derken, nasıl okumamızı istiyordu bizlerden, burası çok önemli. AÇIKLADIĞIM VE NİCE ÖRNEKLERLE İZAH ETTİĞİM AYETLERİ ANLAYARAK, DÜŞÜNEREK, AKLIMIZI KULLANARAK OKUMAMIZI EMREDİYORDU. Bu durumda Allah ın bu emrini yerine getirmemiz için, anlamını bilmeden okuyabilir miyiz? Elbette hayır. Eğer anlamını bilmeden okuyup geçiyorsak, Allah ın emrini yerine getirmemiş oluruz ki, bu okuma Kuran okuması olamaz. Anlamadan okuduğumuzda, Allah ın vahyini gereği gibi hayata geçiremeyeceğimiz için, Allah ın Cuma suresi 5. ayetinde Yahudileri uyardığı gibi, sırtına kitaplar yüklenmiş merkebin durumuna düşeriz. KURAN I ANLAMADAN OKUMAMIZI İSTEYENLER, BİZLERE ANLATTIKLARI BATIL, YANLIŞ İNANÇLARIN ORTAYA ÇIKMASINDAN KORKANLARDIR.

Kuran kelimesine birçok anlam vermişlerdir ama Kuran genel anlamda, mucizelerin bir araya getirilip toplandığı, OKUNAN ŞEY anlamındadır. Elbette Allah mucizelerin toplandığı bu Kuran ı da, nasıl okumamız gerektiğini özellikle birçok ayetlerinde, bizlere izah etmiş hatta dikkatimizi çekmiştir. Kuran Allah ın bizlere tebliğidir, MESAJIDIR. Bu mesajı doğru anlayabilmemiz için ise mutlaka Allah ın nice örneklerle tekrarladığı, izah ettiği konuları anladığımız dilden okuyup, daha sonrada dikkatle ayetler üzerinde düşünmeliyiz. EĞER BU YOLU SEÇMEYİP, ANLAMINI BİLMEDEN KURAN I OKURSAK, İNANIN BİZLER KURAN I OKUYOR SAYILMAYIZ. ÇÜNKÜ KURAN IN İNDİRİLİŞ AMACINI YERİNE GETİRİP, TEBLİĞİ BİZZAT ALMAMIŞ OLURUZ. İNANCIMIZDAN DA ASLA, HİÇ BİR ZAMAN EMİN OLAMAYIZ.

Kuran ı Kuran yapan, Arapça oluşu değildir. Kuran Allah ın tüm kullarına tebliğidir ki bu tebliği mutlaka anlayarak okumalıyız. Allah özellikle vahyi anlamamızı ve üzerinde düşünmemizi istiyor. Çünkü vahyi doğru anlayan asla aldatılamaz. İmamı Azamın dediği gibi; Kuran kâğıtlar da Yazılmış ve bizim Okuduğumuz Lafızlar değildir. ESAS KURAN O LAFIZLARIN TAŞIDIĞI MANADIR Ki, KALIPTAN KALIBA DÖKÜLÜR. O KALIPLAR SONRADAN YARATILMIŞ VARLIKLARDIR. OYSAKİ ESAS KURAN, MAHLÛK OLMAYAN BİR MANADIR. Aslında yüzlerce yıl önce, bu sorunun cevabı verilmiş ve hiç kimse tarafından da itiraz edilmemiş. Ama günümüzde sanırım, Allah ile aldatıcılar çok daha fazla mesai yapıyor.

Ne yazık ki İslam toplumları, bazı siyasi liderlerin toplumu kendi kontrollerine alabilmek adına, Kuran ı halkın bizzat okumasına ve tebliği direk kendilerinin almasının önüne geçmişlerdir. Toplum öyle sözlerle korkutulmuştur ki, adeta toplumun Kuran ı kendi dillerinden okunması engellenmiştir. SEN KURAN I ANLAYAMAZSIN, KURAN I İLİM YAPMIŞ VELİ İNSANLAR ANLAR. AYETLERİN BİR DEĞİL ONLARCA ANLAMI VAR, SEN BUNUN HANGİSİ OLDUĞUNU NEREDEN BİLECEKSİN, diye toplum ne yazık ki Kuran dan uzaklaştırılmış ama kendilerinin Kuran ı anladıklarını iddia ederek, bizlerin diline çevirdikleri kitapları okumamızı istemişlerdir. NE YAZIK Kİ BİZLERE KURULAN BU TUZAK, ÇOK İŞE YARAMIŞ VE BİZLER GÜNÜMÜZDE BU KORKUYLA, KURAN I DUVARA ASTIK, GENEL ÇOĞUNLUĞUMUZ ARTIK KUR'AN I ANLAYARAK OKUMUYORUZ.

Günümüzde iletişim ve okuma araçları çok gelişti. İmkânlarımız çok fazla. Ama her ne hikmetse, bizlere kurulan tuzağın hala farkında değiliz. Çünkü bizlere anlatılan asılsız sözlerin hala etkisindeyiz. Değerli din kardeşlerim, lütfen şöyle düşünün. Allah bizlere madem bir mesaj, tebliğ gönderdi, neden bizler bunu bizzat tebliğ almıyoruz, ya da almamıza nasıl engeller olabilir? Günümüz de bizlerin imkânları çok daha fazla eskiye göre. Anladığımız dilden okuduğumuzda bakıyoruz ki, sakın benim arama veliler sokmayın, güvenilecek veliniz yalnız benim diyor Allah bizlere. Daha da açıkça birçok kez de, anlayasınız kimseye muhtaç olmayasınız diye, KURAN I YEMİN EDEREK KOLAYLAŞTIRDIĞINI SÖYLÜYOR ALLAH. İyide bizlere tam tersini söylemiyorlar mı? BU DURUMDA KİME İNANACAĞIZ, ALLAH A MI EDİNDİĞİMİZ VELİLERE, ONLARIN KİTAPLARINA MI? Ne dersiniz? İşinde kolayını bulmuşlar apaçık ayet gözümüzün önünde dururken diyorlar ki, bu ayetin ne anlama geldiğini sen anlayamazsın. Lütfen tuzağa düşmeyelim.

Allah ın elçisi, cahiliye toplumuna Kuran ı tebliğ ederken, Kuran ile yetinmek istemeyen, ataların rivayet inançlarını da din diye yaşamak isteyenlere Allah ne diyordu ayetinde hatırlayalım. KARŞILARINDA OKUNUP DURAN BIR KİTABI, SANA İNDİRMİŞ OLMAMIZ ONLARA YETMİYOR MU? (Ankebut 51) ALLAH'TAN VE O'NUN AYETLERİNDEN SONRA HANGİ SÖZE İNANACAKLAR? (casiye 6) Sizlere sormak istiyorum, lütfen hiçbir etki altında kalmadan cevap verin. Bu ayetler bizleri ilgilendirmiyor mu? Yalnız kitap ehlini mi ilgilendiriyor? Eğer elbette ilgilendiriyor diyorsanız, lütfen bir kez daha düşünün ve bizler Kuran yetmez diyerek, batılın peşi sıra gitmeyelim ve bizleri Allah ile aldatanların tuzağına düşmeyelim.

Bizleri Kuran dan uzaklaştırmaya çalışan ve Kuran gerçekleri ile buluşmamızı günümüzde engelleyebilmek için, topluma korku saldıkları bir konu var. Şöyle diyorlar. MADEM KURAN IN TERCÜMESİDE KURAN, YÜZLERCE FARKLI TERCÜME EDİLMİŞ MEALLERİN, HANGİSİ KURAN O ZAMAN? Bu sorunun cevabını eğer Kuran dan hala alamadıysak, gerçektende onlara hak vermemiz kaçınılmaz olacaktır. Ne yazık ki İslam ı bozmak isteyen özellikle YAHUDİ FİTNESİ, İslam toplumlarında yüzlerce tarikat ve cemaatler kurdurmuş ve onlara da farklı farklı Kuran tercümeleri yapmalarını sağlamış, böylece toplumun kafasında şüpheler uyandırılmıştır. 

Söyledikleri gibi birçok farklı Kuran tercümeleri var. Ama çok da doğru tercümelerin olduğunu söylemeliyim. Bu farklı meallere baktığınızda, farklığın neler olduğunu, dikkatle farklı mealleri okuyan hemen anlayacaktır. Özellikle cemaatlerin ve tarikatların etkisiyle tercüme edilmiş meallere baktığınızda, parantez içinde, ayette hiç bahsedilmeyen bir anlamın verildiğini dikkatle Kuran ı okuyan, araştıran yanlışlığı hemen anlayacaktır. Diyelim ki, Kuran meallerinin/tercümelerinin hepsinde, bir ya da birkaç tane yanlışlıklar var. SİZLERE SORUYORUM, YÜZDE 95 İNİ ANLADIĞINIZ VE TEBLİĞİ BİZZAT ALDIĞINIZ KURAN IN MI SİZE FAYDASI OLUR, YOKSA YÜZDE 100 Ü NÜ ANLAMADAN OKUDUĞUNUZDA MI TEBLİĞİ ALIR, FAYDASI OLUR? Ne dersiniz? Okulda da öğrenciyken, önce bazı konuların bir kısmını anlarız, ama gösterdiğimiz çabayla okuyup araştırdığımız da, daha sonra hepsini anlarız. İşte Allah onun için aklını kullan, ayetler üzerinde düşün ey kulum, çünkü imtihanınız, sorumlu olduğunuz kitap Kuran dır diyor. Bizler zerre kadar düşünmüş olsak, önce şunu düşünmemiz gerekmez mi? 

BİZLER İMTİHANIMIZ GEREĞİ, KENDİ İMKÂNLARIMIZLA ÖNCE, ALLAH IN MESAJINI ALABİLDİĞİMİZ, EMİN OLABİLDİĞİMİZ KADARINI ÖNCE KENDİMİZ ALALIM. DAHA SONRADA ÖĞRENDİĞİMİZ, ÜZERİNDE DÜŞÜNEREK EMİN OLDUĞUMUZ BİLGİLER IŞIĞINDA, TAM OLARAK ANLAYAMADIĞIMIZ ŞÜPHELERİMİZİN OLDUĞU AYETLERİ DE, DİĞER AYETLER IŞIĞINDA ARAŞTIRALIM DEMEMİZ, AKLIN VE MANTIĞIN YOLU DEĞİL Mİ? HANGİSİ SİZCE EN SAĞLAM YOLDUR? 

Bizlerin yaptığı en büyük yanlış, Kuran ı tebliğ alırken aracı kullanmamızdan kaynaklanıyor. Bizlere ne anlatıldıysa, onu doğru zannediyoruz. Ne yazık ki ben çok daha önceleri, bu yanlışı yapıyordum. Kendim araştırıp anlamaya çalıştığımda, yaptığım bu büyük yanlışın farkına vardım çok şükür. MEĞERSE BİZLERE BAZI KONULARI, ALLAH IN KURAN DA EMRETTİĞİNİN, TAM TERSİNİ ALLAH IN EMRİ DİYE ANLATMIŞLAR. SİZCE BU YANLIŞLARLA MI ALLAH IN HUZURUNA GİDERSEK HESAP VEREBİLİRİZ, YOKSA KENDİ ÇABALARIMIZI GÖSTERİP, KURAN I ARACISIZ BİZZAT ANLAMAYA ÇALIŞARAK, EN AZ HATAYLA MI ALLAH IN HUZURUNA GİTTİĞİMİZDE YÜZLERİMİZ GÜLER? Karar sizlerin. İmtihan sizin imtihanınız. Allah ın elçisinin görev ve sorumluluğunu lütfen unutmayalım. Allah ın elçisine vermeye çalıştıkları yetkileri dikkatle okuyalım ki, bizleri bu konuda aldatamasınlar. "RESULE DÜŞEN APAÇIK TEBLİĞDEN BAŞKA BİR ŞEY DEĞİLDİR. (Ankebut 18) BİZ RESULLERİ, SADECE MÜJDELEYİCİLER VE UYARICILAR OLARAK GÖNDERİRİZ. (Kehf 56) BEN SADECE BANA VAHYEDİLENE UYARIM. BEN SADECE APAÇIK BİR UYARICIYIM. (Ahkaf 9 ) "

Gelelim Allah ın bizlerin Kuran ı doğru anlayabilmemiz için, önerdiği yol ve yönteme. Çünkü Allah geleceği bilir ve kullarını o yanlışlara düşmememiz için uyarır. Mesajı bizzat aracısız almamızı ister. Çünkü İslam dininde ruhban sınıfı yoktur. Ruhbanlığı yaratan insanların uslanmaz, çıkarlarıyla azdığı nefisleridir. Elbette herkes aynı kapasitede yaratılmamıştır, birbirimize muhtacız, birbirimizden her konuda faydalanmalıyız. ALLAH KULLARINA, KAPASİTESİ ÜSTÜNDE ASLA YÜK YÜKLEMEYECEĞİNİ BİLDİRMİŞTİR. ÖNCE BİZLER TEBLİĞİ, ALLAH IN MESAJINI, BUYRUKLARINI ELİMİZDEN GELDİĞİNCE ARACISIZ ALMAYA ÇALIŞMALIYIZ. KURAN IN GENEL FELSEFESİNİ, MANTIĞINI, ADALET ANLAYIŞINI ANLADIĞIMIZ ANDAN İTİBAREN, BAŞKARINDAN ALACAĞIMIZ BİLGİLERLE BİZLERİ ASLA ALDATAMAZLAR. ÇÜNKÜ YANLIŞ BİLGİ ALDIĞIMIZDA, DAHA ÖNCE ÖĞRENDİMİZ VAHİYLE ÇATIŞIR, TERS DÜŞER.

Tüm bu bilgilerden sonra, Allah bizlerin Kuran ı okumaya başlamadan önce ne yapmamızı istiyor. Bunu önce anlamalıyız, eğer bu bilgiyi bizden sakladıysalar, din tacirlerinin, Allah ile aldatıcıların tuzaklarına mutlaka düşeriz. Nahl suresi 98. ayetinde Allah, bizlerin Kuran ı okumaya başlamadan önce, lütfen burası çok önemli dikkat; O KOVULMUŞ ŞEYTANDAN, ONUN VESVESESİNDEN, ONUN DAYATTIĞI BATIL VE HURAFE İNANÇLARDAN KURTULUP, SIYRILIP YALNIZ ALLAH A KENDİMİZİ TESLİM ETMELİYİZ, YALNIZ ALLAH A SIĞINMAMIZ GEREKTİĞİ UYARISI YAPILIR. Hâlbuki bizlere bu ayet örnek gösterilip, Kuran ı okumaya başlamadan önce, EUZÜBİLLAHİMİNEŞŞEYTANİRRACİM diye başlayarak Kuran ı oku, diye öğretmediler mi? Hâlbuki ayette anlatılan, çok ama çok önemli uyarı, ne yazık ki göz ardı edildi, toplumdan gizlendi. 

Peki, bizler böylemi yapıyoruz? Elbette hayır. Kuran ı anlayarak kendi dilimizden okurken, daha önce bizlere öğretilen rivayet ve sanı bilgilerin ışığında ayetleri anlamaya çalışıyoruz. Bunu yaptığımız içinde ayetleri doğru anlayamıyoruz. ELBETTE BU YANLIŞ BİLGİLERLE YÜZLERCE MEAL TERCÜME OLACAKTIR. MEALE/TERCÜMEYE KURAN DEMEYENLER, ZATEN YÜZLERCE FARKLI ŞEKLİYLE KURAN I TOPLUMA ANLATIYORLAR, BU YANLIŞIN DİĞERİNDEN NE FARKI VAR? Bizlere ne öğretilmişti? PEYGAMBERİMİZİN RİVAYET HADİSLERİ, FIKIH BİLGİLERİ OLMASAYDI, KURAN ANLAŞILMAZDI KAPALI KALIRDI, DEMİYORLARMI? Bu düşüncelerle, bilgilerle Kuran ın tercümesini istediğimiz kadar okuyalım, asla doğru anlayamayız. BU YANLIŞI YAPARAK KURAN I TERCÜME EDENLERDE, AYNI HATAYA DÜŞÜYORLAR VE KURAN IN DİĞER AYETLERİNDEN İSTİFADE ETMEK YERİNE, AYETLERİ RİVAYET BİLGİLER IŞIĞINDA ANLAMAYA ÇALIŞIYORLAR. BU DURUMDA YÜZLERCE TERCÜMENİN OLMASI ZATEN KAÇINILMZ OLACAKTIR. AYETLERİ DOĞRU ANLAMAK İSTİYORSAK, KUR'AN I DİĞER AYETLEREN YARDIM ALARAK ANLAMAYA, TERCÜME ETMEYE ÇALIŞMALIYIZ. HATASIZ İNSAN ELBETTE OLMAZ.

Değerli din kardeşlerim, Kuran ın mealinde/tercümesinde istedikleri kadar yanlışlık yapsınlar, inanın zamanla o yanlılıkları fark edeceksiniz. Buna gönülden inanmanızı rica ediyorum sizden. Bunu ben yaşadım. Çünkü Allah bizlerin, yapacağı tüm yanlışlıkları hesap ederek, Kuran da bizlere yardımcı olmuştur. Dikkat ettiyseniz bazı konular birçok kez, farklı şekillerde ısrarla Kuran da tekrar ediliyor. Bunun nedeni, bizlere kurulan tuzaklardan kurtulabilmemiz adınadır. ÖRNEĞİN, ALLAH ŞEFAAT YANİ BAĞIŞLANMA, AFFETME TÜMDEN BANA AİTTİR DEDİĞİ HALDE, HALA RESULLERİN, DİN ÂLİMLERİNİN, VELİLERİN, ŞEYHLERİN ŞEFAATÇİ OLDUĞUNU TOPLUMA ISRARLA ANLATIYORLAR. Bu yanlışa kullarım düşmesin diye, birçok kez bu konuyu tekrar etmiş ve bakın ne demiştir.

HİÇ KİMSENİN BAŞKASINA FAYDA VEREMEYECEĞİ, ŞEFAATİN KABUL EDİLMEYECEĞİ, FİDYE ALINMAYACAĞI VE YARDIM YAPILMAYACAĞI BİR GÜNDEN SAKININIZ. (BAKARA 48)
YOKSA ALLAH'TAN BAŞKA ŞEFAAT EDİCİLER Mİ EDİNDİLER? (ZÜMER 43)
ZATEN GÜNAHLARI ALLAH'TAN BAŞKA KİM AFFEDEBİLİR? (ALİ İMRAN 135)

Bizlerin Kuran ı anlayarak okumamızı istememelerinin nedeni, bunca açık gerçekleri fark etmemizi istemedikleri adınadır. Allah Kuran gerçekleri ile ısrarla buluşmak istemeyen ve batılın peşine düşenin gözlerine perde çeker, kulak ve gönüllerini mühürlerim diyor. Lütfen bu hatalara düşmeyelim. Eğer bu yanlışa düşmezsek, İstedikleri kadar meallerde/tercümelerde yanlışlıklar yapsınlar, topluma yanlış bilgiler aktarsınlar, bunları inanın zamanla bizlerin göstereceği çabaları nispetinde mutlaka fark edeceğiz, buna lütfen inanın. Allah bu konuda bizleri Kuran a yönlendiriyor ve Kuran ı anlayabilmek için çaba harcayan kullarına, ayetleri anlamaları adına bakın nasıl bir yardımda bulunacağını bizlere bildiriyor.

BU KUR'AN, İNSANLARIN KALP GÖZLERİNİ AÇACAK IŞIKLARDAN OLUŞUR. GEREĞİNCE İNANAN BİR TOPLUM İÇİN DE BİR KILAVUZ VE BİR RAHMETTİR O. (Casiye 20)
PEKİ BUNLAR, KUR'AN'IN ANLAMINI İNCEDEN İNCEYE DÜŞÜNMÜYORLAR MI? YOKSA KALPLER ÜZERİNDE O KALPLERİN KİLİTLERİ Mİ VAR? (Muhammed 24)

Allah bu ayetlerde de bizlere güç veriyor ve diyor ki, sen imtihanın için var gücünle çalış ve tebliği aracısız batıl ve hurafeden uzak almaya çalış. Senin gönül gözlerini açarak, sana hikmeti bahşederek, Kuran ı anlamana yardımcı olurum diyor. Allah Kuran için, FURKAN dır diyor. Anlamı da eğriyi doğrudan ayıran anlamındadır. Böyle bir kitap, nasıl olurda okuyana gereken detaylı bilgiyi veremez. Lütfen edindiğimiz velilere değil, ALLAH A VE KİTABINA GÜVENELİM. Allah açıklamadığı, detay vermediği hatta anlayabilmemiz için yardımcı olmadığı bir rehber, tebliğ, uyarı gönderip bizleri asla sorumlu tutmaz. Lütfen Allah ın adaletini, yanlış inançlarımızla sınamayalım.

Araf 174: HAKKA DÖNSÜNLER DİYE, İŞTE AYETLERİ BÖYLECE AYRI AYRI AÇIKLIYORUZ. (Diyanet meali)

Saygılarımla
Haluk GÜMÜŞTABAK 

https://twitter.com/HGumustabak
http://www.hakyolkuran.com/
https://www.facebook.com/Kuranadavet1/
https://hakyolkuran1.blogspot.com/

----------

